# Boxster caliper carriers, calipers, and TT rotors on MKIV Jetta?



## cab13367 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Boxster caliper carriers, calipers, and TT rotors on MKIV 1.8T Jetta?*

Hello,
Does anyone know definitively if Boxster calipers will bolt on to a MKIV 1.8T Jetta using Boxster caliper carriers, and TT rotors? Not just bolt on, but align (calipers with rotors, rotors to pads, etc.). I'm getting conflicting answers - the tuners say no, you need custom carriers, but at least one guy out there says it works, and even sent me a pic.
Would greatly appreciate any first hand knowledge.
Thanks,
Al


_Modified by cab13367 at 12:15 AM 3-5-2004_


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Boxster caliper carriers, calipers, and TT rotors on MKIV 1.8T Jetta? (cab13367)*

When i talked to ECS about that they informed me that No, you need the custom adapters for it to work. From the way they were explaining it, the way the brakes mount on the Porsche are completly different then the way the brakes mount on the jetta. I know neuspeed sells just the adapters w/ rotors as a kit ($500ish). 
I ended up ordering the ECS complete kit and will be installing it this weekend over at Dan's (DZT).


----------



## cab13367 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Boxster caliper carriers, calipers, and TT rotors on MKIV 1.8T Jetta? (EBG 1.8T)*

Thanks for the info. I've also seen all the tuner kits but they seem awfully expensive. I can pick up a set of used Boxster calipers and carriers much cheaper than what the tuners sell them for, and I already have the x-drilled 12.3" rotors. 
Below is a pic someone sent me who says these are Boxster calipers mounted on a MKIV Jetta using Boxster carriers.
Thanks,
Al


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Boxster caliper carriers, calipers, and TT rotors on MKIV 1.8T Jetta? (cab13367)*

well that rotor looks just like the 12.3" drilled and slotted ECS rotor that comes in the kits and the caliper is the same that comes in the kit with the exception that that caliper is installed upside down (bleeder faces up, that crossover tube goes at the bottom). maybe if you mount them upside down with some type of misc/oem bracket you can make it work. I would rather spend a few $$ to make sure it fits right and works correct.


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Boxster caliper carriers, calipers, and TT rotors on MKIV 1.8T Jetta? (cab13367)*

you need special carriers, you can get them from http://www.evoms.com


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

Yes, you need custom brackets for Boxster calipers to work on a MK4. Most places that sell the Boxster caliper kit for the MK4 will include these brackets (ECSTuning, for example). Once you have the brackets, they'll bolt on just fine and be aligned with the rotors. There may be specific brackets for whatever type of rotor you're getting. Like if you're using OEM TT 12.3" rotors, one type of bracket is needed... and if you're using ECSTuning's 2-piece floating rotors, you might need another type of bracket. That part might require some additional research. 
Here are my 328mm Boxster S calipers on OEM Audi TT 12.3" rotors (this required a bracket made by ECSTuning, which was included in their Stage 2v1 kit):











_Modified by Overdrive at 11:17 AM 3-12-2004_


----------



## RuffBuffDuB (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Boxster caliper carriers, calipers, and TT rotors on MKIV 1.8T Jetta? (cab13367)*

good question=free bump


----------



## SALVO82 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Boxster caliper carriers, calipers, and TT rotors on MKIV 1.8T Jetta? (RuffBuffDuB)*

sorry to high jack this tread
I got those calipers stage 2 version 1.
my rotors are beyond warped (slotted and crossdrilled 12.3)
will 20th ae work fine with these calipers or will the warp even faster
anyone know where to get slotted 12.3 audi tt or 20th or 337 whatever u wanna call it rotors cheap?


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: Boxster caliper carriers, calipers, and TT rotors on MKIV 1.8T Jetta? (SALVO82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SALVO82* »_sorry to high jack this tread
I got those calipers stage 2 version 1.
my rotors are beyond warped (slotted and crossdrilled 12.3)
will 20th ae work fine with these calipers or will the warp even faster
anyone know where to get slotted 12.3 audi tt or 20th or 337 whatever u wanna call it rotors cheap?

ecs tuning for your rotors.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: Boxster caliper carriers, calipers, and TT rotors on MKIV 1.8T Jetta? (EBG 1.8T)*

ECS, please make a 2-piece rotor for this setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eternal (Sep 29, 2002)

I sent that picture to you. You must have misunderstood, you will need custom carriers. I have a set for sale if you need a set. BTW, that picture was taken during a test fit; they are on right side up now. The mounting is universal so Porsche can use the same caliper without being right left specific.


_Modified by Eternal at 7:16 AM 5-1-2004_


----------



## QT_GTI (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Eternal)*

did anyone try boxster caliper and 12.3" rotor in 16" OEM rim??


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (QT_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QT_GTI* »_did anyone try boxster caliper and 12.3" rotor in 16" OEM rim?? 
Yes, I have the New Beetle Alloys on the ECS Tuning Stage 2 version 1 (12.3" slotted 1 piece rotors with Boxster Calipers) They are my winter setup. I used 15mm spacers to make sure that the face of the calipers do not contact the back of the spokes. I believe that I could probably get away with 12mm. My final offset is 27mm. However, the outboard wheel weights will contact the calipers when braking heavily unless they are as close to the spokes as possible.
Factory MKIV steel wheels will not work with this setup. Unless one wants to fit 25mm spacers on the car (which won't work). I have test fit them.
Ideally, I wanted 16" Audi TT wheels. However, they are extremely rare. They have the correct offset and clearance already. They have an offset of 30mm.


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (eggroller)*

http://www.hyperformance.ca
Todd does the caliper brackets.


----------

